# Firearms and Shooting > Reloading and Ballistics >  6.5 Swede loads

## Beavis

Just got a Howa I'm this flavor. What loads are you guys all running? Will have it trimmed to 20". Thinking of trying RL17 and 2209 with 140gr bullets

----------


## longrange308

im 2209 with 140s going to try 2213sc soon to see if i can get a bit more speed,(im too tight to buy n560)

----------


## jakewire

I'm 49.1 of n560 with the 140 Amax  and flat 48 2209 with the Nosler Bt 120gr and 123 gr amax.
perhaps back off the 120gr load for a start if you wish to try it, ok in mine but....

----------


## Beavis

What kinda speed at what barrel lengths are you guys getting?

----------


## Nick-D

I have the same rig, and follow with interest....

----------


## longrange308

standard tikka lenght, 47g gives 2727 average

----------


## jakewire

the n560 is giving me around 2700 in 22 and a bit" barrel,  or so says my F1

----------


## andyanimal31

Lapua brass 210 primer 140 amax or softpoint 45 g of 09 seated to factory length and enjoy 1/2 moa at 2720fps

----------


## andyanimal31

> Lapua brass 210 primer 140 amax or softpoint 45 g of 09 seated to factory length and enjoy 1/2 moa at 2720fps


In a t3 by the way.
I have shot a howa with the same loads and they go pretty good as well.

----------


## Neckshot

I do that exact same load in my AI for the same results in MOA but get an extra 100 fps.24" barrel whats your barrel length Andy?

----------


## andyanimal31

Full length tikka.
I will check my validated speed out to

----------


## K95

I have 48.0gr N560, Lapua brass, CCI BR-2 primer and 130 Swift @ roughly 2675fps or a bit faster out of 19.7" barrel. Will have to put it over a chronny when I get the time.

----------


## Gruntled

140 gr amax with 48.3 gr N560 for 2760fps, 140 gr partition 465 g R22 for 2470 fps

----------


## Beavis

Sounds good guys, really looking forward to shooting it. I am really keen to shoot it, have heard RL17 gives good seed so wouldn't mind trying it. I'm not overly fussed about hot rodding things as it would be nice to have decent case life.

----------


## Beavis

*speed. Man auto correct can be annoying

----------


## optio

Standard length Tikka T3 129 sst 50g h4831 2750fps, just starting to play with 140 sst & 140 amax 50g h4831 yet to chrony.

----------


## Duck

140 grain Amax, 50 grain N560, CCI primer, Lapua case @ 79.8mm oal goes pretty well in my T3.
140 grain interlock, 49 grains N560, CCI primer, lapua brass, 78.8m oal, gives just over 2800fps.  This load is hot in my T3.  It shoots so damn well though.

Please be carful, warm in my rifle may be a bit carried away in yours etc

----------


## hunter308

Here is some loads I developed in an old carl gustaf when I had a 6.5x55 and saved it in case I end up getting another rifle in that caliber you are more than welcome to try the loads with all disclaimers in force work up to the stated charge etc etc etc

 6.5x55 Swedish Mauser Load data (M96 Carl Gustaf)155grRN Lapua: PMC & Norma brass and PMC Primers
O.A.L 3.0"
ADI AR2209 (Hodgdon 4350)
Powder Weight: 41.0grains
Velocity: 2400FPS (Chronographed)

120gr Nosler ballistic tip: Winchester Brass & PMC Primer
O.A.L 3.120
ADI AR2208( Hodgdon Varget)
Powder Weight: 39.4grains
Not chronographed but accurate load
CAUTION: THIS IS AN ABOVE MAXIMUM LOAD YOU MUST WORK UP TO IT!!!!!!!!!

100 Gr Sierra HP: Winchester brass & PMC primers
O.A.L:2.830"
A DI AR2209(Hodgdon 4350)
Powder Weight:48.0grains
Unchronographed extremely accurate well under 1

85Gr Sierra HP: : Winchester brass & PMC Primers
O.A.L:2.785" (Seat first 6.5mm into case neck)
ADI AR2208 (Hodgdon Varget)
Powder Weight:42.5grains
Not Chronographed

----------


## Beavis

Lol I chronied some S&B 140gr today. 2300fps. Wow. Think I can do better than that.

----------


## jakewire

yeah Bevis I could never get much over 2400 with the blue box Federal out of my 22" barrel, no matter what it said on the box  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Beavis

Yea I am looking at going for 2209. Start at book max (looks to be pretty low pressure) and work up till I find a node or my rifles max. The free bore is huge,  if I seat a 140gr SST out to touch the lands, it would fall out of the case.

----------


## Beavis

So there is shit loads of room in the case.

----------


## jakewire

yip, at 48grs of 2209 behind the 120gr bullet the case fair rattles.
I do not recommend starting at 48grs .

----------


## Beavis

Start at 44 gr with 140's. It looks to be an old rifle load. Might have a go with the Vihta Vouhri (?) Powders too, never used them before.

----------


## jakewire

I've had better success with the vihtavouhri with the 140 and 142gr and excellent results with the 2209 and 120-123gr. I know a couple of others that have done very well with 44-45gr 2209 loads with the 140s.
One thing I've never found from anyone is a 6.5x55 that won't shoot.

----------


## Nick-D

> Lol I chronied some S&B 140gr today. 2300fps. Wow. Think I can do better than that.


haha really? And its supposedly loaded 'hotter' than the yankee stuff. Think its time for that reloading setup.....

----------


## hunter308

@Beavis my speer manual has load data designed for the commercial actioned rifles in 6.5x55 if you want some book data to work with when you go to do some load development

Has data in it for RL22, 2209,RL19,2213sc and 2208

----------


## Beavis

Interested in the loads for RL22 and 2209. Have some RL22 to hand.

----------


## Toby

I chronyed winchester super x ammo at 2,300 too haha.

----------


## hunter308

@Beavis assuming you will be using 140 grain bullets so I will give you the data for that, let us know if you want the data for 120 grain bullets

COAL = 3.00"
Test barrel = Kreiger 24"
Primer =  CCI200
Case = RP

2209 
(H4350) start 38.0 = 2444 FPS
Max 40.0 = 2531 FPS

RL22
Start  43.0 = 2579 FPS
Max  45.0 = 2655 FPS

Sierra data for RL22 & 140 grain bullets
Start = 37.7 = 2300FPS
Max = 45.7 = 2700 fps

Looks like the RL22 might be the best bet which has the best velocity gain compared to the other listed powders

Attention: owners with military actions this data is for commercial actions only DO NOT try it in your ex military actioned rifles.

----------


## andyanimal31

Standard tikka with a can.
So about 22 .not sure what the factory lenght is?

----------


## Beavis

> @Beavis assuming you will be using 140 grain bullets so I will give you the data for that, let us know if you want the data for 120 grain bullets
> 
> COAL = 3.00"
> Test barrel = Kreiger 24"
> Primer =  CCI200
> Case = RP
> 
> 2209 
> (H4350) start 38.0 = 2444 FPS
> ...


Cheers, have a box of 140gr sst to try can't find 140gr A max unfortunately.

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> Cheers, have a box of 140gr sst to try can't find 140gr A max unfortunately.


I think I have some 140 Amaxes ?

----------


## hunter308

> Cheers, have a box of 140gr sst to try can't find 140gr A max unfortunately.


No worries mate you let me use your reloading gear to work up a load for my 270 so just trying to return the favor

----------


## Tahr

A couple of thoughts, based on my home spun wisdom.
The Amax are hardly worth the bother in so much as they give no practical advantage over the SST at 6.5 hunting ranges. The killing effect of the Swede can sometimes be quite slow once you are out over 350 yds, so you are hardly going to be shooting at extreme ranges (or at least for humane reasons, shouldn't be). 500 yards is plenty far enough for me.

I've had several 6.5x55 over 30 years. Nothing has come close to V560 with 140 grn projectiles, except for IMR 4831. Excellent accuracy with IMR 4831 but not quite the velocity of V560. Hardly anything in it though.

I use Norma cases, 140 grn SST and quite a bit of V560 for 2800 out of a 21.5" barrel.

----------


## andyanimal31

Thanks tahr!
more amax's for me to hoard.
I hear the amax really badly copper foul as well as been inherently inaccurate with unreliable bc information. 
They also never kill anything reliably either.
If any body wants me to safely dispose of their 140 amax send them to me and I will blow them up for ya!

----------


## Tahr

> Thanks tahr!
> more amax's for me to hoard.
> I hear the amax really badly copper foul as well as been inherently inaccurate with unreliable bc information. 
> They also never kill anything reliably either.
> If any body wants me to safely dispose of their 140 amax send them to me and I will blow them up for ya!


Ha. They are after all just a lump of copper and lead. 
The point I was wishing to make was that if you can't get Amax, it's not the end of the world. 
Although it sound like it could be for you.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Beavis

> I think I have some 140 Amaxes ?


Thanks man gimp is gonna flick me a box to try

----------


## dogmatix

I'm loading for my old bosses standard T3

140gn SSTs
47.0gn 2213sc
Fed Match primers
Hornady brass full sized
Seated 1 thou off rifling was doing 0.30 MOA, but seated it in further (to fit in his ammo box) and is still averaging 0.6 MOA

Haven't chronnied it yet, as haven't been to the rnage in yonks.

----------


## scoped

Tahr have you tried the 140 vld on game

----------


## Nick-D

> Thanks man gimp is gonna flick me a box to try


Think Workshop innovation has em still also.

----------


## Tahr

> Tahr have you tried the 140 vld on game


No, but I've got a box to try. Manly because their BC fits my Swarovski ballistic reticle really well (on paper anyway).

----------


## Beavis

Worked up the ladder today with 140gr SST and RL22. Pretty disappointing. I got tight groups with two of the charges, but couldn't get much better than 2400fps, even over book max. Perhaps because my rifle has a huge throat and I have the projectile's seated out to the limit (46.5gr is meant to be a compressed load, nowhere near). Have got a bottle of 760, starting at the .260 max load and working up.

----------


## hunter308

Try only seating the base of bullet 6.5mm in to the case and see what happens I ended up doing that to get good accuracy from the old milsurp swede I had and also ended up going over book maxes to get decent velocity

----------


## Nick-D

From reading in the yankee forums think RL19 produces much better velocities than rl22. How were the groups looking?

Has anyone tried the 123gr amaxs?

----------


## Beavis

I have the bullet seated about .30 into the case I think last I measured. Groups were pretty poor except for two loads which were nice. Not sure what to make my max with the 760. Maybe 44-45. There is shit loads of empty space in the case now with the ball powder. Probably 75% full.

----------


## Toby

Not sure if much use to you but try 120smks. No matter what load I had they all shot well in mine

----------


## hunter308

> Worked up the ladder today with 140gr SST and RL22. Pretty disappointing. I got tight groups with two of the charges, but couldn't get much better than 2400fps, even over book max. Perhaps because my rifle has a huge throat and I have the projectile's seated out to the limit (46.5gr is meant to be a compressed load, nowhere near). Have got a bottle of 760, starting at the .260 max load and working up.


46.5 grains of RL22 is meant to be at 101% case capacity (as you said meant to be compressed) going by the online data from nosler their OAL was 3.025 inches any chance of getting the rifle barrel set back and re reamed to shorten the throat on it as the rifle may have the long throat to accomodate up to 160 grain bullets.

----------


## Dead is better

RL is apparently prone to wild temperature variations where as 2209 is very stable. 

I use a T3 23 3/4" barrel (had it threaded). 44.02gn of 2209 / cci primers / lapua brass now 6 times fired = 2735ft/sec on a normal warm day (DA of about 350m elev 1013hpa) 
I was using Amax but I'm trying bergers atm. When I pulled my dies apart i found that the Amaxs had a good wobble in the std insert, while the bergers were snug in the micrometre insert that is specifically designed for that projectile. 

I'm seating them right back at 3.026" OAL because that is producing better results than I am capable of bettering. Like someone said before, trying to get to the lands is fruitless pursuit with modern T3. My dies allow for a max of about 3.150" but that's using the last flimsy thread on the redding die! 

Are you guys (who are reaching the lands on a T3) using custom dies?

----------


## Beavis

Na I don't  want to fuck around like that. It can obviously shoot with the right load. I just have to find something that gives the accuracy I want and not 19th century velocity.

----------


## jakewire

I use a VDL seater in my redding competition die for the 140amax.

----------


## Beavis

Yea my Lee seater makes the tips of the sst's look pretty ugly. Will get a Hornady seater and vld plug from Brownells when I get round to it.

----------


## Nick-D

> Not sure if much use to you but try 120smks. No matter what load I had they all shot well in mine


You ever shoot any game with em? 

Thought the new Howas were meant to be shorter throated. Have a OAL guage coming so will measure my chamber when it arrives in the next few days

----------


## Toby

Yup, always killed whatever I pointed them at. Only stopped using them because I have nearly run out. Probably wont buy more. Once I run out of 140amaxs I wanna try 130 swifts

----------


## Beavis

Na the throat on mine is loooooong. Like with the length of the magazine and throat, the bullet can be falling out the case mouth.

----------


## hunter308

ream it out to 264 win mag or 6.5-06AI that will sort the throat issue and the 19th century velocity issue  :Grin:

----------


## LJP

Which ADI powder gives best velocity & accuracy with 140's? 2209, 2213....anybody tried 2217???

----------


## longrange308

iv try 09 and 2217 want to try 2213
with 2217 i just started getting good speed but run out of case room

----------


## jakewire

Got a friend that shoots the 129 hornady out of his tikka with the 2213 with good accuracy, not what you asked for but an option.

----------


## Beavis

I'm up to 46.5gr of 760 for around 2500fps. Still no pressure signs.

----------


## Beavis

2700 I meant

----------


## longrange308

hows the groups looking beavis??? mite have to give it a go

----------


## Toby

Are you using normal primers or magnum ones?

----------


## Beavis

That 46.5 load shot a decent group. The accuracy nodes are spaced quite far apart. I have really just been looking for my rifles max and fire forming my brass. 

140gr SST, Virgin Lapua brass and Remington 9.5 primers. Results over the chrony are consistent with low ES and SD.

----------


## outinabout

Im new to reloading but my best groups so far from my howa 6.5 were from r-19 45.0 grains pushing 130 grain serria hpbt gamekings about 2600 fps.
have tried ar2208 with 140 grain a max and interbonds cant get as tighter groups as i have with r19. I got put off the a max rounds cause i got told i shouldnt be hunting with them, apparently they are designed for punching paper.

----------


## Beavis

Just standard ones Toby.

----------


## Beavis

A max's are brutal on game. Haven't personally shot anything with them, but the internet says they're awesome.

----------


## longrange308

the work on game, yet to have any thing get up, have taken wallys at 1000 with them

----------


## Beavis

Always found they are easy to get shooting. Have used them in .308 and 6mm.

----------


## Gibo

Mate uses them in his bro, deer dont like em  :Grin:

----------


## Neckshot

Amax in 6.5 are exceptional on deer at any distance that I know of from 400 back to 30 yds,there only draw back is there not always easy to get.Having just bought a sweede that I didn't want to re load for.............well reading this thread makes me think twice :Omg: ,but im going to try some other projectiles as I know how great Amax are so I might give those Sierra HPBT Gamekings in 130gn a go. ill use 2209 as its the most consistant powder ive used and maybe just simple to touch the lands then just back of a touch should do the trick.

jase

----------


## outinabout

maybe ill buy some more amax, should stop reading these yank websites.

----------


## Beavis

Don't read yank fudd boards. Snipers Hide is good value.

----------


## Nick-D

Just had some 123gr SST's and some shiney new brass turn up. Will load em up with 2209.

Have nationals this weekend, so will be to busy either celebrating or crying into my beer to get out and shoot.
Will get out the weekend after and see how they go

----------


## jakewire

the 123 amax with a flat 48grns of 2209  , federal match primer are fast and  exceptionally accurate in my Sako.
Usual disclaimer about the amount of powder.

----------


## Nick-D

> the 123 amax with a flat 48grns of 2209  , federal match primer are fast and  exceptionally accurate in my Sako.
> Usual disclaimer about the amount of powder.


Yeah I'll run a pressure ladder from 43. Looking for around 2800ish with the 123's so shouldnt have to push very hard

----------


## K95

My 130gr swift load out of the little single shot is doing pretty much bang on 2600 after checking at range. Dribbling out the barrel compared to what others get but it's at max safe pressure, accurate and consistent. First round hits from cold clean barrel at 504yrds tonight resting over a mound of dirt. It'll do.

----------


## Nick-D

Had a play with the 123 SST's and 2209 @3.010 COAL in the howa over the weekend. 

Everything above 45 grouped an inch or better with a .6moa at 45.5. Only shot groups up to 46gr but pressure laddered up to 48 with no signs, so will try for a higher node next time out.

Should be doing around 2800 at 46 which should be plenty with the 123's as they are reasonably soft.

Also took the lil bro out, Only the second time he's ever held a rifle and he managed a 4 shot .75 group with crappy S&B 140's. Guess all that call of duty does help a bit.... :ORLY:

----------


## Beavis

Good to hear. I will have to dust mine off again when my A max's turn up.

----------


## LJP

2209 seems to be preferred over 2213. More accurate, faster speeds???

----------


## Neckshot

> 2209 seems to be preferred over 2213. More accurate, faster speeds???


Cant say about the speed but being easy to get and well priced and throws consistantly is a big factor

bloody shit phone

----------


## Nick-D

Yeah, most manuals show them pretty close speed wise, The max 2213sc loads showed up as compressed, where as the 2209 shows up as around 90% capacity in the nosler manual. Allows a little space to squeeze more in over max

----------


## Sako85

Tikka m695

----------


## Neckshot

> Tikka m695 Attachment 28739


 @Sako85 what was your Coal and were you on the lands or just off??

Cheers Jase

----------


## nor-west

Very similar to my 6.5x57AI 47.5 of 2209 129 sst 2900 in fact no real change up to 50 grains, then up to 51.5 and 3030 but getting toasty. 24 inch barrelled Mauser.

----------


## Neckshot

Got a chance to nail down my hunting load apart from the chrony not helping and causing frustration im happy with the accuracy. I had ten rounds the first five were wasted trying to get a reading on the chrony then two to zero then after 5 mins I settled down using a mates front and rear rest and consentrated on putting a nice three shot group down range and I was happily supprised at the results.
6.5x55 win primers 48gn of 2209 and topped of with a 130gn sierra HPBT out ma 18" barrel.I will validate by shooting a 300m gong and measuring the drop but im thinking its around 2800fps Accuracy is what im after and im @Happy to have it :Thumbsup:  hot barrels boys.no more load development hunting and gongs only :Grin:

----------


## Hunt4life

Can't offer any technical support to my 2cents worth, because a friend reloads for me. But, he says all his experimentation has led him to loading me up 2209 powder and using Sierra SPBT 140g for hunting Sika/Fallow. Nice grouping at 100 or at my zero of 165m. But I asked him to load me up a heavier bullet for Red stags... Norma 156gn is so stable i shoot moa groups at 100m (when my mood is right!) and chrony says only 2560fps. Deer drop like a stone too. 
I add this comment because I found that lighter Hornady SST projectiles were horribly unstable and inconsistent in my rifle, so bad sometimes that I wouldn't even attempt a head shot or long range shit past 100m with them. Hope this helps

----------


## Hunt4life

*shot haha

----------


## Sako85

> @Sako85 what was your Coal and were you on the lands or just off??
> 
> Cheers Jase


COAL 78.10mm just off
Looks like your sorted.
Cheers

----------


## Nick-D

> Can't offer any technical support to my 2cents worth, because a friend reloads for me. But, he says all his experimentation has led him to loading me up 2209 powder and using Sierra SPBT 140g for hunting Sika/Fallow. Nice grouping at 100 or at my zero of 165m. But I asked him to load me up a heavier bullet for Red stags... Norma 156gn is so stable i shoot moa groups at 100m (when my mood is right!) and chrony says only 2560fps. Deer drop like a stone too. 
> I add this comment because I found that lighter Hornady SST projectiles were horribly unstable and inconsistent in my rifle, so bad sometimes that I wouldn't even attempt a head shot or long range shit past 100m with them. Hope this helps


Yeah I've got a whole lot of spare SnB brass and was thinking of developing a heavy 'bush' load. Interesting about the hornady loads. My rifle loves the 123sst's with 2209. even  off the accuracy node its just over 1moa

----------


## kiwi39

> Yeah I've got a whole lot of spare SnB brass and was thinking of developing a heavy 'bush' load. Interesting about the hornady loads. My rifle loves the 123sst's with 2209. even  off the accuracy node its just over 1moa


What's it "on" the accuracy node then ??

----------


## Neckshot

Speed checked my load while Shooting gongs and fuck this rifle is a little lazer.Lapua brass win lr primer 2209 130gn Sierrra HPBT 18" barrel 2925fps.

----------


## Nick-D

best so far is about .6-.7 worst is about 1.3/.4. 

Ran a pressure ladder and am only playing at the top end so in all honesty good just be either side of the 'on' node. Would probably have been better put as "havnt found a load that shoots worse than 1.3"

----------


## Neckshot

I'm were I want to be at with minimal Fucking around so I'm impressed with the usability of this rifle and Cal.after my little gong session this arvo in shitty weather I know were this thing is going to hit.

----------


## Nick-D

Yeah man cant complain with results like that. 
Wish I could get out to the range more than once a month. Might make this process a little quicker

----------


## Neckshot

> Speed checked my load while Shooting gongs and fuck this rifle is a little lazer.Lapua brass win lr primer 2209 130gn Sierrra HPBT 18" barrel 2925fps.


Effin edit button not working
2750fps........working out in metric and imperial duh :Grin:

----------


## sparky1000

I am currently working up a load for my Howa in 6.5x55 using 140gr Accubonds with 2209 Fed 210 Primers and PMC Brass. I have been using a COAL of 3.050" but that seems to be longer than anyone else. I haven't had chance to shoot groups with it yet but 45.0gr of 2209 gives me slight ejector marks. Has anyone else tried this projectile?

----------


## scoped

Might be the brass is too soft or projectile seated deep. My coal is about 79mm

----------


## Nick-D

My howa printed (very) slight ejector marks seemingly at random throughout my pressure test, It also prints em on factory SnB which is pretty low pressure. I got marks at 45.5 but none at 46,46.5 or 47.

----------


## Nick-D

Think 45 is near max with 2209 and 140's though no?

----------


## Dead is better

> I am currently working up a load for my Howa in 6.5x55 using 140gr Accubonds with 2209 Fed 210 Primers and PMC Brass. I have been using a COAL of 3.050" but that seems to be longer than anyone else. I haven't had chance to shoot groups with it yet but 45.0gr of 2209 gives me slight ejector marks. Has anyone else tried this projectile?


I get slight ejector marks using a touch over 44gn of 2209. I've had two of the most thorough minds check my brass and they found the expansion to be VERY mild. Almost non existent. If you're not getting any more velocity it might simply be the limitations of your barrel. I had to concede that 2735ft/sec would be my max velocity on a hot humid day. Unburnt powder in my suppressor too

----------


## Dead is better

Just beginning to stray away from my standard worked up load a bit. Making use of my donated brass (cheap hunting ammo). Surprisingly I found the federal brass to be the worst to rework back into shape. Very loose neck tension. The PPU brass needed a run though the full length die. Very tight but they showed consistant marks when I was done. Only 1/30 needed to be flicked.

That being said - I've always found federal to be the most accurate off the shelf hunting ammo. What have you guys found in your swedes?

----------


## Nick-D

Blue box is the only stuff I shot in mine, was ok. The Snb 140's shoot better for me. Only 2 things I tried before switching to handloads.

The SnB brass seem pretty average. Compared to the norma stuff I have anyway. Shows pressure signs alot earlier

----------


## sparky1000

> Think 45 is near max with 2209 and 140's though no?


Yeah ADI have max as 44.0gr for AR2209 but I was told this was to keep them safe with all the old mil surp rifles out there.

I too had slight ejector marks at 43.0 as well but figured it was ok when 43.5 didn't have any. 46.0gr did give me a very slightly sticky bolt lift but not hugely noticeable.

----------


## Nick-D

I've settled on 46.5 of 2209 with 123's, pressure was fine to 47.7 but groups opened up again. 

No chrony so have no idea of speed, but it groups so damn well at 46.5 I'll run with it.

----------


## Tahr

I chronographed my 6.6x55 load the other day. 140 grn AMax & SST, Norma cases, Fed primers, N560. 2830 fps/21.5” barrel. That’s @ .5 grn under max for my rifle.
Bullets touching at 100 yds.

----------


## jakewire

Fair moving Tahr, I'm managing 2700 and a bit with the same component's and a bit longer barrel I might try pumping it up a bit.

----------


## scoped

.5gr under book max or rifle safe max

----------


## Tahr

> .5gr under book max or rifle safe max



My rifle max. 50.5
51 sometimes leaves ejector marks.

*Don’t try this load without working up* and using the same components as I do.

----------


## Toby

I got up to 53gr of N560 with 130swifts and it the chrony only told me its going 2,800fps. Somethings not right I dont think

----------


## Tahr

> I got up to 53gr of N560 with 130swifts and it the chrony only told me its going 2,800fps. Somethings not right I dont think


Try another chrony. Should be better than that. I would expect 2900-ish.

----------


## Toby

> Try another chrony. Should be better than that. I would expect 2900-ish.


That's what I would have thought too. I was trying for the magical 3k but to get to my 53gr load and still on 2800fps it was a bit annoying. Especially when book max is 50.2 of N560 in he swede for 2,800+ I was sure I was going to get 3k.

Do you think if I done the same ladder test again but used magnum primers I'll see much difference?

----------


## Tahr

> That's what I would have thought too. I was trying for the magical 3k but to get to my 53gr load and still on 2800fps it was a bit annoying. Especially when book max is 50.2 of N560 in he swede for 2,800+ I was sure I was going to get 3k.
> 
> Do you think if I done the same ladder test again but used magnum primers I'll see much difference?


I don't think magnum primers will make much difference apart from bringing your SD down. I can get 2900 easy with 120 grn NBT and W760 powder.

I validate the chrono velocity by using a good balistic program and checking the zero. Like, with my 140 grn load 3" high at 100 should be dead on at 265 yards, and it is (those might not be the exact figures, but you will get the idea).

----------


## jakewire

yes I can knock 2900 with 2209 and the 120gr NBT with excellent accuracy and no bad signs.

----------


## 260hunter

> yes I can knock 2900 with 2209 and the 120gr NBT with excellent accuracy and no bad signs.


Well what are you mucking around with it then. You have something that works. Don't break it. The 6.5 was made for 120 grainers :ORLY:

----------


## Dead is better

You lads using 120gn projectiles - are you still supersonic right out the back (1100m +)? 

I'm yet to try em

----------


## Beavis

Trajectory and drift characteristics would be _roughly_ equivalent to a .270 no?

----------


## Gibo

> Trajectory and drift characteristics would be _roughly_ equivalent to a .270 no?


Youll upset Toby if you keep at it  :Grin:

----------


## Beavis

Except for maybe 123gr A max it is sort of pointless running sub 130gr bullets?

----------


## Beavis

Just saying because I thought thr whole point of 6.5 cal is high BC's.

----------


## Tahr

> Just saying because I thought thr whole point of 6.5 cal is high BC's.


Thats how I see it. I only use 140 slippery ones. Been using the calibre for 30 years.
Played with 120, but saw no benefit.

----------


## Dead is better

Had some great success on sunday using my new micrometre insert in my dies. My suppressor was loose when I went to pack up ( that would explain why my groups started circling the POI slightly. 

GODDAM THAT FLIER

Main rookie mistake for the day - not checking that my brass still chambers before loading it up. I'd full length sized it but the shoulders had got a bit munted on 5 of my rounds. Oh well, I'll pull the projectiles and save the powder. Brass is past 7 cycles so i might just flick them

----------


## Hunt4life

Nice shooting DIB! :Wink:

----------


## Nick-D

> Thats how I see it. I only use 140 slippery ones. Been using the calibre for 30 years.
> Played with 120, but saw no benefit.


I chose to go with the 123's (sst's) just for the fact I could get good velocity and hence a pretty flat trajectory, without pushing into the upper pressure zones. (wanted to give myself a bit of leeway for newbie errors).

Havnt tested em on dear, but they work pretty spetacular on goats. 

Will have a play with some of the heavier end of the spectrum at some point but for now I have and accurate reasonably flat shooting load that makes things dead.

Tossing up loading some 130's for bush stuff, but we will see

----------


## Dead is better

> Nice shooting DIB!


Cheers man - i was quite surprised that they grouped like that. Just as likely to wobble on as to wobble off. I was shooting off my bipod and rear bag and i was a bit frustrated that the crosshairs just wouldn't go still. 

I'm sold on the bergers 140gn at the moment. Pricey but noticeably better IMO.

----------

